# Apache Tomcat - missing examples



## grguthrie (Mar 7, 2011)

Just installed Apache Tomcat - all is good, except the "examples" link goes to a missing page; i.e. there are no examples.


Similarly, previously it used to also include a lot of JSP samples/examples/demos, I don't see any of those.


And is there a standard place to install the fulldocs, so they are available from the home page?


----------

